# Agitation Harness (in pink or purple leather)



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, yes... I am a dork.

I was hoping to find a pink or purple leather agitation harness for Zefra.

I have this one in black for Stark and would like to find a more girly one for Zefra.

Anyone know where I can find one? I won't need it for awhile but thought I would start searching for one.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What about this?









I bought the black one. Don't really like it because it has bling-y rivets on the top (I know, silly). They also come in studded versions.
Very sturdy. 
Signature Leather Harness


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is similar to the one I have now for her (for flirt pole/drive building). 

How do you find the chest plate? I know Stark's has a padded chest plate and is very wide in the front for more comfort/support. She is going to be on the small side so it may work. I will definitely keep this one on my list! Thanks!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My black one works fine and fits well for protection. The chest plate is there, just not padded. The leather is pretty heavy duty, made in the USA.

I just can't stand the shiny rivets on top, and I want a step-in like allk9 has. I am coveting that one


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

It is so hard to find cute, girly stuff for large dogs.. :/ I really want a rhinestone collar for Addie but the really cute ones are all for tiny dogs. Good luck finding a harness, if I come across one I will post the link for you.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If you go to any of the large trials that have vendors, you may be able to convince them to make you one. A friend got a hot pink training vest that way.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Mary!

There is a guy in my area who makes custom leather items (dog stuff included) and I may contact him and see how much he will charge. If it is too much I will just buy another like Stark's since I do like that one. I may need something a little lighter weight for her because Stark's is kinda heavy but he wears it well, Zefra is just a tiny thing.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Call Zuka K9. He does all his own leatherwork and it is superb quality and fair priced. He has all sorts of vivid colors so I see no reason he can't do pink. Harnesses


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

agitation; pink and purple, ummm.
can you have a harness dyed???


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Black and blue might be more apt


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

gagsd said:


> Black and blue might be more apt


With a splash of red...  Then it would match my ankles and hands!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> Call Zuka K9. He does all his own leatherwork and it is superb quality and fair priced. He has all sorts of vivid colors so I see no reason he can't do pink. Harnesses


Thanks - I will check it out!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We bought some harnesses a few years back from Julius K9. They now have a distributor in the states. We love their harnesses, so easy to put on/take off. I have a pink one, a lime green one for my little guy(we use it for tracking). I'm thinking a sky blue one would be pretty on my bi-color girl. Can't ever have too many harnesses!
You can different velcro badges for the sides, a variety of phrases.









Annette


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Our TD has stuff from Julius.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Elisabeth, Have you thought about having one dyed? Im in the automotive field and have used this guy a few times. He says he can preety much dye and color leather any color you want. Even leather that is already died black. He has done some motorcycle seats for me and they have stood up to the elements no problem. He's on Shirley ave in Kitchener near Bingemans.

Herman's Auto Trim


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Check on eBay, they are great agitation harnesses and I think I have seen them in leather and colored before.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

High5 said:


> Hey Elisabeth, Have you thought about having one dyed? Im in the automotive field and have used this guy a few times. He says he can preety much dye and color leather any color you want. Even leather that is already died black. He has done some motorcycle seats for me and they have stood up to the elements no problem. He's on Shirley ave in Kitchener near Bingemans.
> 
> Herman's Auto Trim


I will totally call this guy!!!

THANKS SO MUCH!!! 

He is literally 10 minutes from my apartment.

I can probably buy one exactly like Stark's then have it dyed! Woohoo!


----------

